# help with polish



## JUNKMAN1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Well here we are again get up its dark get off work its dark I hate it .   I built me a tumbler and need some info . The cutters takes it down fast .  How much will the polish take off the bottle has a light film on it. I have it tumbling now how long should I let it tumble. Its a brown coke if that means anything. Thanks guys u the best.


----------



## chosi (Nov 11, 2010)

I find that the cutting grit usually works in 24 hours.

 But for the polish, I usually let it go for 4 days.  I used to go with 3 days, but about 10 to 20 percent of the time I found that the bottle still had a little bit of that "frosty mug" look to it.  With 4 days, that almost never happens.  

 But different people get different results, so you have to experiment and find out what works best for you.


----------



## peejrey (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey Guys, What's the grits you use for cutting and
 polishing?


----------



## JUNKMAN1 (Nov 12, 2010)

600 fast cutter.  1200 slow cutter.  Watch out using 600 bad for embossing


----------



## chosi (Nov 12, 2010)

This link describes the jar doctor's polishes:

types of tumbler polish


----------



## peejrey (Nov 13, 2010)

Check this out.
 http://www.covington-engineering.com/grits.htm


----------

